# Glutamine powder



## captainxo (Oct 16, 2006)

I just started taking this today. It is supposed to be a brain fuel and the requirement for making GABA. Does anyone have any experiences with it?


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

dont have experience with that, but i know bodybuilders take it because it is anti-catabolic and helps build muscle


----------



## captainxo (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah, if anything it will help me a lot with workouts. I think this will be a missing key for me for helping recovery.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

yes, I work out a lot but decided to try it for brain and digestive reasons. I've been taking 5 grams 2x daily on a empty stomach. I was amazed the energy it gave me and seemed to put me in a better mood knocking down some of my anxiety. I mixed it with picamilon and got a euphoric feeling similar to marijuana. I was laughing almost none stop but I couldn't function properly so I took a nap. lol.


----------



## captainxo (Oct 16, 2006)

It may be too early to to talk about effects for me, but on my first day on extra glutamine I felt a lot less physically anxious. Just calm and collected. Will try again tomorrow on a more empty stomach.


----------



## Mary674 (Jul 27, 2006)

Really? I'll try it too. lol


----------



## captainxo (Oct 16, 2006)

Panic Prone said:


> yes, I work out a lot but decided to try it for brain and digestive reasons. I've been taking 5 grams 2x daily on a empty stomach. I was amazed the energy it gave me and seemed to put me in a better mood knocking down some of my anxiety. I mixed it with picamilon and got a euphoric feeling similar to marijuana. I was laughing almost none stop but I couldn't function properly so I took a nap. lol.


Today I had about ~10g. Makes me feel all mellowed out :cig


----------

